# Recommendation for London cheap and easy



## horusd (2 Sep 2011)

I took the ferry on advice from a friend. Total cost return is €80.00 sail and rail to London Euston. The price is fixed, so isn't bumped up if you book last minute, and you travel in comfort. I am well impressed with ferry travel. Left Dublin at 8am arrived London at 16:30, relaxed and happy. 

I booked 5 nightsB&B in the incredibly well-placed, modern and well-run Imperial College, Princes Gardens*, South Kensington. Around the corner from Harrods, Natural History Museum, Science Museum, the V&A, and only two stops from Victoria and 3 from Westminister. Total cost was £*215.00* with visitlondon.com. Total cost of internet connection for entire stay is £5.00. Breakfast, BTW, is massive. Full English and the rest.

If anyone feels like a break in London, you could do well on the above. Just bear in mind that Imperial college offers student accomodation (private rooms with electronic keys) which is very roomy compared to other hotels in London, but is on a campus and not available all year. So if you want to use em book soon! There are loads of old fogies here, so don't be put off by the fact that it's a campus.


----------



## Thirsty (4 Sep 2011)

Great idea - thanks for posting!


----------



## Lsquared (5 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Imperial College. 

I would also like to add my appreciation for the sail rail service. I have a son at university in the UK and he regularly uses that to go back and forth during term breaks. In fact London is not his final destination but for no additional cost he can take a further train to his college outside of London. No weight limits, no security screening, no fuss over liquids, your bags can be any size etc.


----------



## horusd (5 Sep 2011)

Just a bit more on Imperial College, I extended my stay @£28.50 a night B&B. What a great deal. I also discovered that 5/6 mins walk away is the Royal Albert Hall and the entrance to Hyde Park. 

You can hire a bike all over London for £1 with the usual T&C's like Dublin. A cycle from Imperial to Marble Arch or speakers Corner and the top of Oxford Street takes no more than 15 mins. Imperial College let out rooms for the months of July-September. If anyone ends up here, I let me know what you think.


----------



## gipimann (6 Sep 2011)

I stayed in Imperial College a few years ago, thought it was fantastic value for a single room in central London.


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Sep 2011)

nice one, wonder what their prices will be during the Olympics?


----------



## elcato (6 Sep 2011)

I stayed in a few different places including Imperial College over the years. They have their own website http://www.londonuniversityrooms.co.uk/ for checking all colleges but Imperial is probably the best of them although Francis Gardner House beside Russel Sq. is also very central.


----------



## horusd (8 Sep 2011)

The ferry is a lovely way to travel. No intrusive security, no queues, no baggage restrictions. You can watch TV, walk around, have a meal etc. I took the Swift home, it only takes 1.50 mins to reach Dublin. I was home in 20 mins. For those intending to travel to London, here's a few websites I used for doing it on the cheap:

http://www.beenthere-donethat.org.uk/london/london.html

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

http://www.londontoolkit.com/briefing/travelcard_oyster.htm


For getting around London, the Oyster card is a must in most cases. It also gets you discounts on various things including river trips. But check-out the travelcard too.


----------

